# One Year Ago Today



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

Just saw this on my phone from March 14th 2020 (actually a year ago yesterday). I guess I must have been surprised how little there was at the grocery store with all the panic shopping at the start of the pandemic.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

I missed the anniversary, maybe for a reason. I have a screenshot of my phone, when they announced the first reported USA coronavirus death. 11:38am, Feb. 29.

I don't know if they still consider that the first, wouldn't be surprised if it were earlier.


----------



## tdotrob (Feb 24, 2019)

I think I bought that pack of baby wipes cause I couldn’t find any TP!


----------



## HighNoon (Nov 29, 2016)

That's the day I started the work on my underground virus/nuclear bunker. Estimated time of completion will be one year from now, just in time for the 9th wave.


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

Costco gas about now a year ago.
(Looks like March 19th...)


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

I was puzzled by the fact that everyone was stocking up on TP, but no one seemed to be stocking up on coffee. I could last a lot longer without TP than coffee.


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

bw66 said:


> I was puzzled by the fact that everyone was stocking up on TP, but no one seemed to be stocking up on coffee. I could last a lot longer without TP than coffee.


My morning routine would indicate the two are unavoidably linked, but I agree.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

bw66 said:


> I was puzzled by the fact that everyone was stocking up on TP, but no one seemed to be stocking up on coffee. I could last a lot longer without TP than coffee.


I am in the coffee business. People were definitely stocking up. We had what you might call, "a good year".


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

tomee2 said:


> Costco gas about now a year ago.
> (Looks like March 19th...)


I'm glad you posted this. I was sure it was this cheap... it was up to $1.26 this morning. A total f'n rip! How do they justify almost double??


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

SWLABR said:


> How do they justify almost double??


taxes?


----------



## mawmow (Nov 14, 2017)

That's the day we were supposed to gather for the 85th birthday of my quite sick dad...
I wished him an happy 86th on my weekly phone call yesterday...


----------



## Griff (Sep 7, 2016)

I did some shopping about a year ago too. I was lucky to get some pasta and frozen veggies. The run on toilet paper was ridiculous.

I also remember getting gas at costco a few days or weeks later. 50 cents a litre, no wait.


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

Yes for a week or 2 in April I remember gas was 55 cents or so here and there. Around this time i think oil futures went negative, so if you had storage they would pay you to take the oil, and not to store it, but to keep and resell later. 
Gas stayed under $1 until around August I think.


----------



## Sketchy Jeff (Jan 12, 2019)

My kids said on Friday it was the one year anniversary of their last day of regular school. Manitoba schools closed for an extra week of spring break and the hope-for-the-best idea was that would take care of it. One round of extra TP and an extra week off school and done. Public health was still recommending AGAINST masks at the time because they would give a false sense of security and the big perceived risk was contaminated surfaces so everything was getting wiped a hundred times a day and hand washing until your skin peeled off. 

I think even then the prepare-for-the-worst scenario was looking likely but I don't think any of us had our heads around a full year and running of low grade crisis mode. No need to hoard anything stuff is available but nowhere to go nothing to do other than job (if you've still got it) and home. 

For the most part there never did get to be worst case type situations of bodies laying in the streets and full on public disarray but the drudgery of ongoing public health orders and manageable-but-barely case loads has worn people down. 
j


----------



## ZeroGravity (Mar 25, 2016)

A year ago I would have been reading the forum from my office. Sent home Mar 18, 2020 and have not stepped a foot inside, nor seen any of my coworkers in person in 362 days.


----------



## tdotrob (Feb 24, 2019)

I remember band rehearsal at the end of January 2020 our bass player asked if we were concerned with virus in China and it coming here. We all laughed and the consensus from the rest of was that it was most likely nothing or small like all the others, media fear mongering etc. But he was pretty concerned.

Oops.


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

@laristotle Thanks for my best laugh of the year. I was just thinking about this yesterday.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

I think people were afraid they'd be closing the grocery stores at some point. No other reasonable explanation for what went on a year ago. I remember shopping the stores were out of rice, pasta, all the cheaper cuts of meat, salads, everything affordable, as well as paper products. Crazy days indeed.

Also, 1 year ago I was scheduled to go back to work after a knee surgery. I finally got called back last Thursday. That's what bustin your butt for 30+ years gets you.


----------



## HighNoon (Nov 29, 2016)

And today's sunshine message. This is only year number one. Be prepared for another year or two.


----------



## Midnight Rider (Apr 2, 2015)

Griff said:


> View attachment 355523
> 
> 
> I did some shopping about a year ago too. I was lucky to get some pasta and frozen veggies. The run on toilet paper was ridiculous.
> ...


 Looks like the average daily shelving in a Venezuela grocery store.
Typical human nature panic survival tactics,... we are no different to the rest of the animal kingdom when it comes to surviving. Many people would like to think and hope everyone would behave differently but I think we're just kidding ourselves. When fear, anxiety, panic and uncertainty set in the result is almost always predictable. If it had turned out that the shelfs were consistently this bare since last year we surely would have heard stories of people being shot for a bag of groceries somewhere in the world.

I feel secure everyday knowing that in the worst case of a potential food shortage I can rely on my trusty hunting rifles, bow, cross bow 🏹, boat and fishing tackle 🎣 to put food,🐟, 🦌,🐻,🐏, 🦆, 🦃, on the table,... Ted Nugent style, lol,... and an abundance of Basswood tree leaves 🍃 for the bathroom,🚽 lol.

Anyways, it could be worse,... like the stories my 108 year old grandfather tells me about having to live through two world wars and finding the ways to survive it.

Like everything this will pass and we'll march forward once again as the human species. "Unfortunately",... as my grandfather says,... " you can't save everyone from everything everywhere.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

HighNoon said:


> And today's sunshine message. This is only year number one. Be prepared for another year or two.


And just when you think the vaccine is going to save us all and end this thing, people refused to get vaccinated.


----------



## HighNoon (Nov 29, 2016)

Lincoln said:


> And just when you think the vaccine is going to save us all and end this thing, people refused to get vaccinated.


How many sides to every story....maybe we could ask these two good friends.

Medical Experimental Rat #1: “Hey brother rat, have you taken the COVID vaccine yet?”
Medical Experimental Rat #2: “No, I’m waiting for the results of the human experiments with the vaccine that are going on now.”
Medical Experimental Rat #1: “Good idea. I’ll do the same.”


----------



## Midnight Rider (Apr 2, 2015)

Lincoln said:


> And just when you think the vaccine is going to save us all and end this thing, people refused to get vaccinated.


The vaccines are EUA(Emergency Use Authorization) and may be why people are becoming hesitant to have the injection. The following is an explanation of the Janssen vaccine from a fact sheet I found on the US FDA site. The EUA also applies to Canada. I have attached the full PDF.

It is obviously hopeful by many that this or one of the vaccines is the silver bullet that will end the pandemic,... but no-one knows for sure and we'll have to wait for good ol' father time to tell us, 🤞


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

HighNoon said:


> And today's sunshine message. This is only year number one. Be prepared for another year or two.


I prefer this sunshine message.








Try it, you might like it.


----------



## Midnight Rider (Apr 2, 2015)

repost


----------



## Midnight Rider (Apr 2, 2015)

Electraglide said:


> I prefer this sunshine message.
> View attachment 355639
> 
> Try it, you might like it.


The male covid vaccine,... clinically tested for six million years, 💉


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

laristotle said:


> taxes?


And where were those taxes a year ago? In Jan Feb gas was upwards of a dollar. It dropped as the lockdowns hit cause no one was driving. It was fairly cheap all summer, into the Fall/Winter and now new year. Why all of a sudden is it higher than pre-pandemic. Airlines are still limited, lockdowns in place, restrictions galore. 

I will refrain from a political comment about a specific party, but a certain former Premiere of Ontario ran on a platform of "Gas Price Transparency". "_We will force gas companies to justify hikes around long weekends, and seemingly out of the blue increases_". Never happened, never mentioned again after they were elected. Take almost any other consumer commodity and track the cost increase. It's fairly steady. Gas is up and down more times than a toilet seat. And so many times, it seems out of the blue. 

My rant.


----------



## HighNoon (Nov 29, 2016)

SWLABR said:


> And where were those taxes a year ago? In Jan Feb gas was upwards of a dollar. It dropped as the lockdowns hit cause no one was driving. It was fairly cheap all summer, into the Fall/Winter and now new year. Why all of a sudden is it higher than pre-pandemic. Airlines are still limited, lockdowns in place, restrictions galore.
> 
> I will refrain from a political comment about a specific party, but a certain former Premiere of Ontario ran on a platform of "Gas Price Transparency". "_We will force gas companies to justify hikes around long weekends, and seemingly out of the blue increases_". Never happened, never mentioned again after they were elected. Take almost any other consumer commodity and track the cost increase. It's fairly steady. Gas is up and down more times than a toilet seat. And so many times, it seems out of the blue.
> 
> My rant.


And a lovely rant it was.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Midnight Rider said:


> The male covid vaccine,... clinically tested for six million years, 💉


Not just for men. Ladies love basking in the glow of sunshine too.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

One year ago my uncle was dying in hospice and I couldn't even go see him.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

butterknucket said:


> One year ago my uncle was dying in hospice and I couldn't even go see him.


And that right there Ladies & Gentlemen, is more important than f'n gas prices! 

Condolences.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

SWLABR said:


> And that right there Ladies & Gentlemen, is more important than f'n gas prices!
> 
> Condolences.


Thanks

And as of this afternoon, I've found out his wife (my mom's sister) is not doing well.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Its funny...a year last january/february, we had my cousins family come over for the day. For a joke, I had my family greet them at the door wearing some N95 masks I had in the garage, making light of what we had heard from abroad that could never possibly affect us here in canada, as none of the other media hyped pandemics ever did.

while we had a good laugh at the absurdity of it, we had no idea that a couple months later, that would be the new normal, and the life we were accustomed to, and sense of personal safety here, would be completely different, perhaps permanently.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

Diablo said:


> Its funny...a year last january/february, we had my cousins family come over for the day. For a joke, I had my family greet them at the door wearing some N95 masks I had in the garage, making light of what we had heard from abroad that could never possibly affect us here in canada, as none of the other media hyped pandemics ever did.
> 
> while we had a good laugh at the absurdity of it, we had no idea that a couple months later, that would be the new normal, and the life we were accustomed to, and sense of personal safety here, would be completely different, perhaps permanently.


I can't tell you how many times in the last year I've said, "Well did you ever think we'd get to this point?"


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

butterknucket said:


> I can't tell you how many times in the last year I've said, "Well did you ever think we'd get to this point?"


Ya, we find ourselves watching tv shows or YT vids and seeing ppl interact with strangers, for example, Impractical Jokers and think...theres no way you could do that sort of thing these days.

reminds me a bit of 9/11 and how travel, security etc was never the same afterwards.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

We had sticked up on some things just before the panic hit
Not planned--just happened that way.
So when shortages happened we weren't concerned.

Food wise though we did try some different combinations of stuff.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

I do wonder though masks will be a thing from now on, even once or if the vaccines get administered on a large scale basis.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

butterknucket said:


> I do wonder though masks will be a thing from now on, even once or if the vaccines get administered on a large scale basis.


They have been for a long long long time in parts of Asia, and pre-pandemic I would occasionally see some Asians (and for some reason only Asians, cultural?) wearing them. No reason not to, really, if that's what you want to do.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

keto said:


> They have been for a long long long time in parts of Asia, and pre-pandemic I would occasionally see some Asians (and for some reason only Asians, cultural?) wearing them. No reason not to, really, if that's what you want to do.


Yeah, it wasn't unusual to see the occasional Asian person wearing a mask in public, especially on the subway, when I lived in Toronto.


----------



## numb41 (Jul 13, 2009)

I’ve heard that in Asian culture, if the person is feeling under the weather *they* wear a mask, so as not to make *others* feel ill. Very polite culture.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

A very polite culture, with a couple (N Korea, China) of the cruelest and most insensitive govts in the world. How does that happen?


----------



## iamthehub (Sep 21, 2016)

One year ago today my dad was in a nursing home. We couldn't see him. There was a breakout of covid but at that time he was still ok. 

On April 12, 2020 he got covid. He fought hard, but eventually passed on April 29 2020. 

The nursing home he was at was the focal point on a lot news stories as they were one of the worst hit, they had over 237 cases, and eventually about 70+ deaths (I stopped counting after 70). 

Afterwards Trillium Healthcare took over management. They did a full investigation on each death. 

I got a call from the home three months after his death. Through the investigation, They found out that the day he passed away, knowing that he was very sick and his time was up very very soon... THE FRIGGIN NURSE FORCE FED HIM HIS BREAKFAST BEFORE HE DIED AT 11:26AM. He should have been on an IV and not fed solid foods I was told. They informed me they already "dealt with this issue" with the person. That is all I was told. 

The CEO of the private company who ran this home eventually resigned. Oh, did I mention that she made $1.6m salary, while the workers didn't have proper PPE to protect the staff and the vulnerable elderly residents. 




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

iamthehub said:


> One year ago today my dad was in a nursing home. We couldn't see him. There was a breakout of covid but at that time he was still ok.
> 
> On April 12, 2020 he got covid. He fought hard, but eventually passed on April 29 2020.
> 
> ...


Stories you'll never see on the evening news. 😞 

Sorry about your dad.


----------



## iamthehub (Sep 21, 2016)

Lincoln said:


> Stories you'll never see on the evening news.
> 
> Sorry about your dad.


Thanks man, much appreciated 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

